# AHCA Nationals Results Brag!



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I showed in my first National show a few weeks back. I compete in the American Horsemans Challenge Association and showed in the Green Horse and English divisions. 

I won 3rd in English and Reserve Grand in Green horse! 

Also have pictures of some of the obstacles we faced in the final round.


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats! Those are some incredible obstacles 
3rd place is a real feat, way to go!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic, times two !! Congratulations.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats!! Great pix!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank y'all! It was definitely one hell of an experience.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I love your grin in the award pictures! Congratulations! Those obstacles are really challenging!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow, congrats!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks knightrider and saddlebred99! The obstacles were intense for sure! The president of AHCA Mr. Jeff Lebin is a creative guy that's for sure! I can't wait to see what he has planned for next year.


----------

